# Sanremo Treviso



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Anyone had any experience of the Sanremo Treviso? Is it a good machine to upgrade from a piccino ...or are there better? cant find too much about it as the link to the brochure is down on Sanremo


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Solid machine:

* It has a rotary pump and needs a mains water connection - at least all the ones I've come across. There may be a tank model +/- a vibratory pump......

* On the early models the pressure switch is mounted on a pcb, which leads to all sorts of problems (relays burning / sticking). There is a mod available....

* The group head is an E61 using the usual seals & shower cup.

* Steam & hot water valves are OK.

On balance, your Piccino is a better m/c IMHO


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.... What would be the next step upgrade, and cherub? Or something with pid

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I would say it depends upon the reasons you want to upgrade from the Piccino. What is it you currently do not like, or feel could be better, about the Piccino? What is it you are hoping to get from your next machine that the Piccino does not deliver? The answer to these questions will inform your choice of next machine.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Mainly be able to set temp. And pre infuse + hot water

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

The Cherub would certainly give you hot water. It would also give a degree of pre-infusion although it would not be controllable as with leva e61 machines. You would also be able to control temperature although it is very difficult to do this with any degree of accuracy on a HX machine.

It sounds like your best bet might be looking at a dual boiler machine with a PID and e61 leva based group like the Expobar Brewtus.


----------

